# My Stash....



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I was swapping out humidors tonight... and thought it would be a good opportunity to line 'em up and snap a photo.... Here's what I have in my box at the moment.... In about 10 minutes, it's going to be one less.... p


----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

Very nice collection!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

That's a feast fit for a king


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Too many good cigars in there to name, great collection Ed!!!

So, which one are you gonna smoke?


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

MMMMM MMMMM that is one tasty looking selection of sticks. I think that most of those I have either tried or are on my list to try. You have good taste.


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Gosh Man - get those soldiers inside!! 

I know a guy that can hook you up with a humidor if your in the market........:spy:


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

mdrumm said:


> Good Gosh Man - get those soldiers inside!!
> 
> I know a guy that can hook you up with a humidor if your in the market........:spy:


I don't care who you are, _that's_ some funny s#it right there!

:rofl:


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Shoot.... most of these are BOMBS from ya'all!!! Ya'all are the ones with good taste and spoiling the s*it out of me!!!

:banana:


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy Crap Ed! That's SWEEEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

That vegas robaina RE hiding in the bottom row is a PHENOMENAL smoke... i wish i could get my hands on one of them again!


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome collection. Perfect filling for your beautiful humidors!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

The question is, which one is missing now?


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice stash!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

some real beauties ed!! i'd spend more time pickin than smoking!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Already been said, but I agree.... Very Nice Collection! :tu


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Super nice,, your going to need a bigger humidor.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

CajunMaduro said:


> Super nice,, your going to need a bigger humidor.


Ha! I've got some big ones down in the shop now! Better solution is to smoke 'em!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

you dont really want that camacho triple maduro do ya? just taking up room, with its over sized wrapper.....if its in the way let me know, i'll show it who's boss.......lol.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

What a cornucopia!

Looks like variety variety variety. How do you decide?


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn Ed,

You are going to need a


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Jenady said:


> Damn Ed,
> 
> You are going to need a


Okay. That's the strangest hog sticker I've ever seen.

:happy:


----------



## cigarcouple913 (Jan 28, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!:yo:


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Damn Ed,
> 
> You are going to need a


That's sweet, Jim! I've been using a small screwdriver that I have down in the shop... one of those eyglass fixers.... lol


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

WaxingMoon said:


> That's sweet, Jim! I've been using a small screwdriver that I have down in the shop... one of those eyglass fixers.... lol


great idea just grabbed a ear of corn holder and put in my humi drawer.

by the way ed, which one did you torch???:smoke2:


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> great idea just grabbed a ear of corn holder and put in my humi drawer.
> 
> by the way ed, which one did you torch???:smoke2:


I smoked the NUB Maduro.... it was great! Just bought two more today...


----------



## bmatt1 (Dec 1, 2009)

WaxingMoon said:


> I smoked the NUB Maduro.... it was great! Just bought two more today...


are the NUBs worth the money? ive been eyeing them in the B&M but have read a few bad reviews.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

bmatt1 said:


> are the NUBs worth the money? ive been eyeing them in the B&M but have read a few bad reviews.


I really enjoy them... they taste good and they last a long time! Reminds me of that guy in the Dire Straits - Money for Nothing video....

I smoked that one....and it prompted me to buy two more... Plus Jenady bombed me with a six pack, of which I've smoked three.... I like them...

Not a review - but I like them....


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice collection!! i think Nub will go to my wishlist!!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

bmatt1 said:


> are the NUBs worth the money? ive been eyeing them in the B&M but have read a few bad reviews.


I hate them.... hate them hate them hate them!! The Oliva rep gave me some, and they were just terrible, IMO.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

you have an awsome stash my friend !!!


----------



## bmatt1 (Dec 1, 2009)

WaxingMoon said:


> I really enjoy them... they taste good and they last a long time! Reminds me of that guy in the Dire Straits - Money for Nothing video....
> 
> I smoked that one....and it prompted me to buy two more... Plus Jenady bombed me with a six pack, of which I've smoked three.... I like them...
> 
> Not a review - but I like them....


i went to my local B&M today and got me some goodies. a nub being one of my goodies, its the cameroon. havent smoked it yet but after this im looking forward to it.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

WaxingMoon said:


> That's sweet, Jim! I've been using a small screwdriver that I have down in the shop... one of those eyglass fixers.... lol


 yea. lol. i use the ear of corn holder. good for nubs and short stories.

and yes. nub is amazing. cameroon is my least favorite. but there all good. the maduro is the best, the habano and conn. are in a tie for second.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, there's a few in there I'd take off your hands, lol. Nice stash. 

Have you had one of the Final Blend's yet or did you get that in a bomb? I'm interested in ordering a sampler of them based on the reviews I've read.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

With great stash comes great responsibility. Nice ones!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice collection enjoy.:shocked:


----------

